# Boat Shoes with Jeans?



## pdlewis1228 (May 12, 2010)

I know some ppl are going to beat me up for even asking, but I ended up in a hurry grabbing boat shoes and wearing them with normal straight leg nice jeans. This is traditionally a faux pas, but it didnt look bad with a button down and blazer...thoughts?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

When I was -30, no problem.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Given the OP's location, pairing boatshoes with jeans, an OCBD and a sportcoat/blazer might work well during the warmer months of the year. I wear my Quoddys on a fairly regular basis with chinos or jeans.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

So you wore them when?

Last summer = In a pinch, ok.
Recently (i.e. winter months in NY) = Never


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty standard, really.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

There are two problems. The blazer and the time of year. Boat shoes are very, very casual. Some are a bit more formal than others, but even those occupy a spot on the lowest possible end of the formality spectrum. Pairing them with any blazer or sport coat creates, to my eye, an unseemly clash of levels of formality. Also, by and large, boat shoes are more of a summer shoe, at least north of the Mason-Dixon line. I don't see the time of year as a major issue, though. While I probably won't wear boat shoes between November and April, I see them all the time and I definitely don't think anything is wrong with it. I think it's adding the blazer that's the problem because you have jeans and boat shoes, which are very casual, paired with a single piece that's closer to business casual. If you're pairing jeans and a blazer, you should be trying to dress up your jeans with your shoes; not dress down the blazer with them (at least in my opinion - the rationale being that, if you need to dress down a blazer, you probably shouldn't bother wearing it at all).


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend
I see nothing wrong with jeans, suits, or khakis. I am 60, retired now and wear them everywhere I have shell boat shoes . Another look is flip flops with your jeans. I bought couple pair of jeans . A nice vintage borelli and nice pair earnest sewn to boot. My 4 th wife,a lovely red head lawyer27 finds them very attractive on me, actually told me the flip flops were a turn on. the gentleman that said age 30 is the cut off. well IMO he does not date much Gentlemen have a nice day!


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

There are many who believe jeans and blazer never go together (while I do not personally use this combo, I am neither against it). 

Boat shoes, while generally a summer shoe, I believe may be worn depending on the weather (IMO).


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Another piece of info, if you like the look and it looks nice on you, then go with the flow !


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Last night I wore jeans with a sack blazer and blue PPBD. Didn't know there was a law against this. Oops. :icon_smile_big:

Anyways, I wear jeans with boat shoes all the time. Don't feel bad.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Last night I wore jeans with a sack blazer and blue PPBD. Didn't know there was a law against this. Oops. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Anyways, I wear jeans with boat shoes all the time. Don't feel bad.


You still are under 30, aren't you?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

What if I wasn't?  FWIW, they were dark jeans worn with penny loafers.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> What if I wasn't?  FWIW, they were dark jeans worn with penny loafers.


Then I should think you were playing one.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't know age played a part in this style. An OCBD, jeans or khakis, and boat shoes/camp moc bluchers has been a uniform of mine for many years, and I'm over 55. In the winter, I substitute leather dress shoes of various styles for the boat shoes/mocs.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Apparently there are a bunch of hidden implications in what seems, from the title, to be a simple question.

Topics:

_Combining boat shoes and jeans_ (what I thought the subject was)
Uh ... there's something wrong with this? I find that hard to comprehend. Boat shoes are casual footwear; jeans are casual legwear. They go together.

The only _possible_ objection I can imagine is that the jeans transmogrified into ordinary casual wear from an origin as work clothes for cowboys and farmers and the like, while boat shoes transmogrified into ordinary casual wear from an origin as sport-specific wear for yachtsmen. I had to work at it to come up with even this. It's irrelevant.

If you were being uber-traditional, you might eschew wearing jeans altogether. Once you're wearing jeans at all, if you start following some "rule" that bans combining them with boat shoes you're being incomprehensibly persnickety.

_Combining boat shoes with the month of February (in the Northern Hemisphere)_
I guess this is implied.

While very slightly unnatural, it's unremarkable and seems perfectly acceptable to me.

_Combining jeans with a blazer_
It's a slightly "non-standard" look, but hardly an act of crazed rebellion. How non-standard it looks depends on the person and the situation. On a heavy grey-haired man at his daughter's formal wedding reception, it would make a statement. Mostly: not so much.

Once you're combining the jeans with blazer, adding the boat shoes to the mix is a non-event, in my mind. If you stuck the boat shoes beneath a dark gray pinstripe suit, that would be a whole other thing.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In complete accord. Living close to the sea as I do, boat shoes are just another casual shoe. Living in California as I do, objection to jeans can be dismissed as pure fuddy-duddy. While I would have chosen a tweed or corduroy jacket to put over them in place of the blazer, I am hard pressed to figure out what the problem is. Blazers are naval/yacht club in origin and extremely flexible depending on what you wear them with. So boat shoe + blazer = coastal. Jeans suggest Levi's, native to San Francisco + boat shoe + blazer = West Coastal. I suppose some Right Coaster could dredge up prejudice against even the most formal of West Coast cities (which SF traditionally is) but that merely betrays jealousy, IMO. Considering how many New Yorkers insist on moving out to our part of the country I cannot take such protestations seriously.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Anyways, I wear jeans with boat shoes all the time. Don't feel bad.


:thumbs-up:



Oldsarge said:


> In complete accord. Living close to the sea as I do, boat shoes are just another casual shoe. Living in California as I do, objection to jeans can be dismissed as pure fuddy-duddy. While I would have chosen a tweed or corduroy jacket to put over them in place of the blazer, I am hard pressed to figure out what the problem is. Blazers are naval/yacht club in origin and extremely flexible depending on what you wear them with. So boat shoe + blazer = coastal. Jeans suggest Levi's, native to San Francisco + boat shoe + blazer = West Coastal. I suppose some Right Coaster could dredge up prejudice against even the most formal of West Coast cities (which SF traditionally is) but that merely betrays jealousy, IMO. Considering how many New Yorkers insist on moving out to our part of the country I cannot take such protestations seriously.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Then I should think you were playing one.


Plenty of people over 30 wear sport coats with jeans. How it is done is what matters.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jovan said:


> How it is done is what matters.


A point well taken.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 31, so thankfully I don't have to defend my distaste for sport coats with jeans. With regards to boat shoes with jeans, I don't wear jeans, but if I did, boat shoes would be just fine. In fact, images of my father in Levi's, Sperrys and a madras shirt are among my earliest memories. On the subject of boat shoes in the winter, I do that as well but I'm careful not to wear the traditional, white soled version. I opt for a gum or natural colored sole instead. It's not some kind of rule, I just prefer it personally.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting, the opinions of boat shoes with a blazer. I seem to remember a picture of the always-sharp JFK wearing a navy blazer, chinos, and boat shoes with blue/red striped 625 socks on a yacht. I thought it looked pretty good, personally, but understand if it doesn't quite work in a city setting.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing wrong with jeans and boat shoes.

Just jeans! :devil:

Go forth my son, and sin no more! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeans are the chinos of the West, the natural habitat of the West Coast Surfer Dude Trad . . . along with Pendleton shirts. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am trying to expand my chino collection a bit so I can wear them more. Jeans do come in handy from time to time though.

That said, a couple of ex-Presidents have worn a blazer with boat shoes and jeans, respectively, and I think pulled it off decently.


----------



## LeeReynolds (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got a pair of Ecco seawalkers in nubuck that I wear with jeans all the time, but only in casual settings. I wouldn't wear them if I was trying to dress to look professional.



My girlfriend says that these are boat shoes, but I really don't know if they qualify as such.

What sayeth thee sage council of elders? Are these truly boat shoes, or does the wench speak with forked tongue?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The latter, insofar as style goes.

These are traditional boat shoes:



These are the more sporty variety that seem to be popular with older guys:



These are the CVO variety which I've heard more commonly referred to as "Deck shoes" (although, some refer to any boat shoes as such):



The term "boat shoe" has also been applied to any shoe with a sole that has non-slip siping. Even Sperry, the originator of the style, has varieties akin to your Ecco model which they still call boat shoes due to their function.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Standard attire for some. In the 80s I never wore boating shoes with anything but jeans. That said, I haven't worn boating shoes since the mid-90s. When you're younger boating shoes look okay with jeans and a t-shirt. When you get to 50 however, in Sweden at any rate, boating shoes make you look like a pensioner.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

LeeReynolds said:


> Are these truly boat shoes, or does the wench speak with forked tongue?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

LeeReynolds said:


> My girlfriend says that these are boat shoes, but I really don't know if they qualify as such.
> 
> What sayeth thee sage council of elders? Are these truly boat shoes, or does the wench speak with forked tongue?


Forked tongue! Those are walking/hiking shoes and nothing else!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Jeans are the chinos of the West, the natural habitat of the West Coast Surfer Dude Trad . . . along with Pendleton shirts. :icon_smile_big:


"Jeans are the chinos of the West" is true and insightful. Sarge's statement applies absolutely to the Rocky Mountain states - the natural habitat of the Cowboy Dude Trad. More generally, I think there is a definite Western regional trad vibe that includes fleece, down vests and Pendleton's.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> These are the more sporty variety that seem to be popular with older guys:


These simply offer better support for older feet!!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking as a proud and happy pensioner, I'm only too glad to advertise the fact! :icon_smile:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

godan said:


> "Jeans are the chinos of the West" is true and insightful. Sarge's statement applies absolutely to the Rocky Mountain states - the natural habitat of the Cowboy Dude Trad. More generally, I think there is a definite Western regional trad vibe that includes fleece, down vests and Pendleton's.


And Rocksports and big hats. I have full respect for the Ivy League Trad look in its proper place but it really doesn't travel . . . unless you really did graduate from Dartmouth and have emigrated.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> These simply offer better support for older feet!!


If that's your sole (!) reason, you should give Dunham's Captain a try. They can even accommodate orthotics.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Having spent four years in a Southern Trad incubator in the Shenandoah Valley, jeans and boat shoes and OCBDs (or the classic old Izod Lacoste polos) always seemed to me perfectly acceptable in any casual setting. As for the age issue, I think Mr. Carter looks both dashing and comfortable in his. What more can a man want?


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*WELL . . .*

. . . I usually wear either trainers or loafers with jeans. Depends on where you are going to wear this combo. Days and more informal - like sports events - trainers, plain or "designer" fancy. Evenings to clubs: loafers. I usually wear boat shoes with khakis or shorts, sock-less, but I don't see anything particularly wrong with jeans and boat shoes, mainly during warm weather.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in my 60's and have been wearing boat shoes with jeans and chinos since my 20's. I obviously didn't go to the mail box the day the notice was sent out that there was an age limit. Now I have to live with the knowledge that I have been the object of ridicule for almost 33 years--possibly longer since I had salt and pepper hair in my late 20's and could have been mistaken for over 30. I feel such...shame and embarrassment from a misspent fashion life and the horrible example and legacy I've left for my family. Now I have to throw out the boat shoes and look for something that feels as comfortable...but doesn't brand me as an old clueless fool. Any suggestions? Mom jeans and thick soled sneakers perhaps? Motorcycle boots? I'm _verklept_ beyond belief. Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

To me, blazers and jeans clash in fabric texture and formality. Tweeds would be OK with jeans.

I wear boat shoes with jeans almost daily, but if I were to put on a "jacket" I'd change to nicer pants. 

Khakis + blazer + boat shoes = yacht clubby, and pretty normal around here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saltydog said:


> I'm in my 60's and have been wearing boat shoes with jeans and chinos since my 20's. I obviously didn't go to the mail box the day the notice was sent out that there was an age limit. Now I have to live with the knowledge that I have been the object of ridicule for almost 33 years--possibly longer since I had salt and pepper hair in my late 20's and could have been mistaken for over 30. I feel such...shame and embarrassment from a misspent fashion life and the horrible example and legacy I've left for my family. Now I have to throw out the boat shoes and look for something that feels as comfortable...but doesn't brand me as an old clueless fool. Any suggestions? Mom jeans and thick soled sneakers perhaps? Motorcycle boots? I'm _verklept_ beyond belief. Talk amongst yourselves...


+1. LOL!  However, given our age, we can get away with wearing what we want, regardless. Others just assume that due to our ages, we are beyond sartorial redemption!


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

I never thought I would say this, but Mr. Carter is pulling this off much better then JFK! I would go so far as saying JFK looks really bad in this picture. Wearing white tube socks, pants up so high you see two or three inches of skin above the sock is not a look I will try to emmulate any time soon. Just proves that everyone makes some bad fashion choices every once in a while.



Jovan said:


> I am trying to expand my chino collection a bit so I can wear them more. Jeans do come in handy from time to time though.
> 
> That said, a couple of ex-Presidents have worn a blazer with boat shoes and jeans, respectively, and I think pulled it off decently.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. LOL!  However, given our age, we can get away with wearing what we want, regardless. Others just assume that due to our ages, we are beyond sartorial redemption!


Man, you nailed that! When one retires he answers to no one else ever again. After forty plus years, even the wife has given up on my wardrobe.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

OH-CPA said:


> I never thought I would say this, but Mr. Carter is pulling this off much better then JFK! I would go so far as saying JFK looks really bad in this picture. Wearing white tube socks, pants up so high you see two or three inches of skin above the sock is not a look I will try to emmulate any time soon. Just proves that everyone makes some bad fashion choices every once in a while.


Given recent news, I think it's necessary to add the "Jimmy" when discussing these two different "Mr. Carters".


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. LOL!  However, given our age, we can get away with wearing what we want, regardless. Others just assume that due to our ages, we are beyond sartorial redemption!


True, indeed. As an old guy, I enjoy that. However, it is as valid for us as for younger fellows that appearance matters. In a town with many prosperous retirees, the difference is clear between those men who have, essentially, given up and others who maintain a crisp, put-together look towards the top end of business casual. I like to be treated well because it is both efficient and pleasant. It is clear to me that appearance is still important when one is a senior and thus susceptible to being dismissed as beyond sartorial or other redemption.


----------



## zerostyle (Feb 28, 2012)

Not a fan of boat shoes, but here in DC people wear them with just about any outfit, at any time of year. (I saw some yesterday in 40deg weather in February).


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I am trying to expand my chino collection a bit so I can wear them more. Jeans do come in handy from time to time though.
> 
> That said, a couple of ex-Presidents have worn a blazer with boat shoes and jeans, respectively, and I think pulled it off decently.


The simple fact that it's Jimmy Carter blows the whole deal for me.


----------

